# Christmas Contest!



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*
Rules*
*post a festive picture of your betta fish it can be edited or natural 
no more than 3 entrys per person please*

*Prize**
Winner gets a christmassy drawing of their betta*


I have permission from *Perseusmom *to start this contest and this is not a official bettafish.com contest
have fun!










http://www.bettafish.com/member.php?u=38710


----------



## MichelleyBetta (Aug 26, 2014)

Does anybody know how to download pictures on mobile devices? Because my x-mas pics of my bettas look pretty.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

MichelleyBetta said:


> Does anybody know how to download pictures on mobile devices? Because my x-mas pics of my bettas look pretty.



Sorry I really don't know I only ever use a PC for this site :-?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*this contest will end on the 29th of December 


so bring on all your Christmassy betta photos! :-D
*


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

This is patriot Clause.


----------



## MichelleyBetta (Aug 26, 2014)

I can see speckles in his eyes <3


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Here is Buddy


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Tiffy was looking forward to Christmas {\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 Verdana;}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red0\green0\blue0;\red255\green255\blue255;}
\deftab720
\pard\pardeftab720\partightenfactor0

\f0\fs26 \cf2 \cb3 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 \uc0\u8234 http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=15538&pictureid=107410\uc0\u8236 }


----------



## nicole7125 (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Tirianixie (Aug 3, 2014)

Have I still got time??:lol:
It's the 29th.... :/
Here are my entries:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

very cute entries!  I really can't choose between them I love them all, so I'll be picking the winner at random, if anyone else would like to enter they still can, I'll pick the winner tomorrow.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

nicole7125 said:


>



and the winner is nicole7125!!! Yay! Congrats! PM me for prize if you like.

and Congrats to everyone else too, all your bettas are beautiful 








*Happy New Year everyone*


----------



## nicole7125 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you *u* <3 I sent you a PM.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

A worthy winner. That beard is spectacular. XD

Hey, I just realized--he has two "beards" now!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Heres the picture sorry its so late heres a bigger copy too http://candyfloss-unicorn.deviantart.com/art/Sol-the-betta-510574089


----------



## nicole7125 (Mar 21, 2014)

OH MY GOSH. IT'S PERFECT T-T TANK YOU SO MUCH. (typo but baum tiss if you know what i mean). 
c: It's my desktop photo now. omg it looks just like him.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

nicole7125 said:


> OH MY GOSH. IT'S PERFECT T-T TANK YOU SO MUCH. (typo but baum tiss if you know what i mean).
> c: It's my desktop photo now. omg it looks just like him.



Yay I'm glad you like it!:-D


----------

